# Seeking martial arts training...



## tboone (Jan 25, 2008)

After reading through the "So I was thinking" thread about the guy in line who gets the crap beat out of him and the comments emphasizing several defensive methods, I realized that I need at least some hand to hand training. I think I could handle the Nike defense as I run or bike 5-6 days/week, but I don't know how much the idea of carrying pepper spray appeals to me (as my shape is already slightly contorted by a 4 o'clock XD IWB carry and I would almost need a "man bag" in order not to look like I was overly "happy" to see everyone I ran into).

I would love to learn 6-12 months of Krav Maga to get to a lower-intermediate level (no prior fighting experience/training, but 6'1" and 190 lbs). I just looked on their website and there aren't any training places within 2 hours of me.

Given that I can't do Krav Maga at this stage in my life (in school) until I move somewhere and settle down, what types of martial arts are next recommended? I definitely do not want to go anywhere near a style that focuses on tournaments or ritualistic fighting, and this is one reason that Krav Maga appealed to me so much.

I would like to be proficient enough within a few months to be able to fight off 1 or 2 attackers without having to resort to deadly force, and ideally, would like the style to eventually be able to focus on weapon retention and defenses.

Any suggestions of different styles?

Tom


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Nike method has already been covered.

The following self defense skills can be learned with a minimum of effort or physical conditioning:

Buddy method.: travel with a buddy that knows kung fu or better still, 4 buddies.
Lawyer method: scream "I'm gonna sue!!!" at the slightest sign of trouble.
Psycho method: act crazy and beat the shit out of yourself
Fat kid with braces style: tell jokes, kick them in the nuts when they are laughing... see Nike method.​


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

submoa said:


> Psycho method: act crazy and beat the shit out of yourself


I prefer this one as I would rather kick my own ass then let someone else do it.


----------



## Arcus (Feb 13, 2008)

Two of the assumptions that make Krav Maga practical are that there are often two or more attackers, and that there will be no quarter given and no tap-outs. The Nike defense is always a viable option, one that's mentioned in at least a third of my classes. I'm still in the beginner section having been unable to attend consistently since I started in February, otherwise I'd probably be ready to test for the intermediate level. We're working with a single attacker making simple attacks on us. Sometimes we're prepared for them (from the front), but usually we're not (chokes from the side, behind, bearhugs from behind). Like I said - simple attacks. The more effective/less readily defended attacks I'm sure will be covered, just not at my current level. Even in the satellite center I go to, they have knife and gun props for the intermediate class's use. They'll occasionally show us beginners how what we do in the beginner class will translate directly to defense against weapons, e.g. defense against choke from behind is little different from the initial move when a knife is put to my neck from behind. 

It's the assumptions of the art you're looking for I'd assume, i.e. practical street fighting assumptions, but I don't know the other arts well at all, and would assume there's meaningful variation between instructors and dojos as to their training goals. Are there any MMA centers near you? Jiu-jitsu or Brazilian Jiu-jitsu (a few of my classmates have come over from or are cross training in BJJ). There'd be benefit from any one of them I'd imagine though. Even what little I remember of the judo I took in college has helped a bit in Krav.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

I've studied martial arts most of my life..... 

When I was young Shotokan was my style of choice. It is aggressive and requires fast hands, low, quick kicks, it is an offensive based style and works well in a street fight because it is designed to end the fight quickly...

As I got older and hit a wall in competitions, a wise person told me to learn Aikido, because it was almost the exact opposite of Shotokan. He said I was too aggressive and was my own worst enemy, and when I was hurting I simply could not defend myself well enough against a good fighter.....

Now years later and much exploration, I can without a doubt say Aikido is one of the most effective forms of martial arts there is. A true Aikido master is almost impossible to hurt. And because of the nature of Aikido you don't need to be in any great shape to defend yourself against the common attacker. 

Aikido is by nature defensive, you use your opponents momentum against him and you learn to control them in ways you would not think possible by combining their momentum with your own strength. It is all about manipulation of their joints and angles of attack..... I've taught people with no experience a few helpful moves to diffuse an attack back when I was a bouncer since it works wonders on drunks.... you can just toss them around into things until they get tired enough to give up, and you never even have to break a sweat or throw a punch....

On the down side, it takes a long time to learn it. There are not many cookie-cutter buy-me-a-blackbelt dojos out there teaching Aikido. It can take a decade to earn a blackbelt in Aikido from a real master, they don't just give them away for money like the TKD places in strip malls..... In that finding an instructor can be tricky......


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

funkypunk97 said:


> I've studied martial arts most of my life.....
> 
> When I was young Shotokan was my style of choice. It is aggressive and requires fast hands, low, quick kicks, it is an offensive based style and works well in a street fight because it is designed to end the fight quickly...
> 
> ...


+1 here (although i skipped the shotokan as the college i attended taught aikido and shotokan. I went with aikido- and love the weapons parts too):smt023
as mentioned of course, this is NOT a 6-12 month and i can kick my own a$$ type training though (again, nods to mr robin williams)


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

There are various short, weekend-type "combatives" classes available. The Krav Maga school here in Phoenix runs them, for example, as do some shooting schools. Sometimes they revolve around empty hand techniques, sometimes it's gun retention, sometimes knife fighting, etc.

Regarding pepper spray, the "lazy man's combatives," I use the ASP Palm Defender: http://www.defensedevices.com/pal.html. This thing is shaped like a Kubotan, slips very easily into the pocket or waistband, and takes up virtually no room. It also allows the keys to hang outside the pocket, taking up less space. I like it!


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree with Funky: Aikido. It takes a little while to get the basics but the skills are defense and can be learned quickly without having the level of fitness that many martial arts require. As Funky said; when you get older it stays with you too. The others fade with your prowess, but Aikido gives you lasting skills that can be used through life. Take the time and I think you will be happy with what you get.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I studied Shito Ryu for about 4 years. I then got a job in a martial arts store in Tempe. I met most of the instructors in the east valley. I was often invited to private lessons and always said yes. 
I am by no means an authority on martial arts. I am however well rounded (pun intended). I find most martial arts require a fair amount of time to become practical for self defense. Most martial arts involve the teaching of a mindset and a way of life (ESPECIALLY Aikido). 
This is a good thing and I recommend it, but it doesn’t sound like what you are looking for.
IMHO Martial arts that translate quickly into self defense: Boxing (you will get beat up learning this), Jeet Kun Do (beaten again but not as badly) and Ving Chun (very stationary, but excellent blocking and punching and not as rough to learn).:numbchuck::numbchuck:


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

submoa said:


> Lawyer method: scream "I'm gonna sue!!!" at the slightest sign of trouble.


That is some funny crap right there.

To the original poster: Do not let anyone convince you that you can become effective in any fighting style in a few months. Plenty of Karate schools and such will promise you a black belt (or whatever) in short periods of time with upfront payment, of course.

All that being said, I studied Judo for several years and found it handy later in life as a police officer. Ground fighting is sort of a lost art but often comes into play in fights. I also trained in PPCT and the other common police methods. Some of it was useful, other stuff seemed fairly pointless.

Having had to fight for my life once using hand to hand methods, I can tell you that the will to live kicks in and you will most likely do whatever you can to survive. If this means biting, grapping "the groin are", or whatever, so be it, there is no shame in going home at the end of the shift, even if you had to do something less than cool.

The moral of the story is what finally ended the fight and meant that I walked away alive was that I finally got to my pepper spray and gave the dirtbag a couple of good squirts. If you carry around a gun and are willing to spend time and money on fighting classes, surely you can find a way to carry a can of pepper spray.

I hope none of this came of as a lecture. I am just trying to help you out by sharing some of my experiences.

Good luck.


----------

